# Mirroring joey to basement tv



## pjmystic (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a standard definition tv in a storage room directly below a bedroom with a Joey hooked up. The storage room has a treadmill so I'd like to watch tv on the standard def tv while exercising.

Is my best/only option to fish another cable wire from the bedroom to the storage room and use the composite cable out to an rf modulator for the signal? Also, will the remote work in the basement with the joey in the bedroom above?

I've been trying to think of a setup without having to run another cable but I can't think of one. 

Thank you!


----------



## Papa J (Nov 26, 2007)

That would certainly be an easy way to go. It works for me. You can check the remote now by just taking it to the basement and try changing channels on the upstairs unit. Mine works about 50 feet away.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You could also get a wireless Joey.

IF you need the Joey in the other room, then you could add the Wireless Joey to your config. IF you only need a Joey in one place or the other but never both at the same time, you could swap out the current Joey for a wireless Joey and just carry the Joey between the rooms.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

There are RF transmitter/receivers out there that take composite input and transmit it to another TV several rooms away, one such is the Terk Technologies LF-30S. Google it.


----------



## pjmystic (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I ended up running another wire up to the bedroom, then using a composite cable and rf modulator. Everything working great, remote works just fine as well.


----------



## pjmystic (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi. I have a follow-up to the question. I'm getting the following error message on many of the channels on the mirrored standard definition tv.:

_"The receiver has detected that the HD television or the digital connection to the TV does not support HDCP copy protection. Because this event follows HDCP, this event is not available for playback at this tv. To view this event on this TV, disconnect the digital cable and connect an analog cable from the receiver to the television and try playing the event again."_

I don't get this error message ever on the HDTV (HDMI connected) to the Hopper, ONLY on the mirrored standard def tv. Is there a fix for this? Is it just that my standard def tv is too old? 
Thanks


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

pjmystic said:


> Hi. I have a follow-up to the question. I'm getting the following error message on many of the channels on the mirrored standard definition tv.:
> 
> _"The receiver has detected that the HD television or the digital connection to the TV does not support HDCP copy protection. Because this event follows HDCP, this event is not available for playback at this tv. To view this event on this TV, disconnect the digital cable and connect an analog cable from the receiver to the television and try playing the event again."_
> 
> ...


This is most likely because the HDMI connected TV is OFF thereby killing the HDMI handshake, the fix? to keep the HDMI connected TV ON, or get a powered HDMI switch that keeps the HDMI handshake alive.

OTOH, it looks like DN is going out of its way to prevent it's faithful subscribers to mirror two TVs

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pjmystic (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the response. I'll just turn it on and turn the volume all the way down when I go downstairs to exercise and see if that solves the problem.

Thanks again, much appreciated.


----------

